# DH Accesories Advice (No Spam)



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

Hello mighty mtbr companions, I will be going soon to Hueco Tanks TX and will be passing through el Paso, I have asked in the Texas forums for indications of a nice store with downhill accesories, but the only response so far is this shop http://www.crazycatonline.com/default.asp can u please tell me if the price and quality of items sold are good?

This are some prospects, i might buy:

Giro Remedy 2007

Fly Racing Venom

Fox Raptor Shin Guards

Fox Launch Shin Guards

If there are better deals in México please let me know thou I am taking for granted that the prices in El Paso are better that in México, also I am taking advantage that i am going to visit El Paso onnn Holy Week.

BTW I got for christmas a Scott Reflex 45 and started going to ride more often, very enjoyable.

Also i was told by a friend that he bought his Full-Face Bell on a Best Buy at like 40 dollars, that could be another option.

Edit:
Also I have been told about this other stores
http://www.revolutioncyclery.com/

and this one http://www.the-bicycle-company.com
I've been told Crazy Cat Cyclery is very close to The Bycicle Company so maybe i could check out both and see the best price.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Get a deal on the net and make them to ship it to your destination.

If you're staying at a hotel and you have booked rooms, you can get them shipped there and the Hotel will receive them for you.

The Fox pads are not so far in price. I can't remember if I saw them at some 700-800 pesos. Yeah, that's at least 100 pesos off, but it's worth trying armour before buying.

Same with helmets... try one at a shop here and then order it online. Avoid buying something that needs sizing if you don't know how the brand/size fits you.


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm going on a rock clibing trip and probably will be camping at Hueco Tanks a climbing place very near to El Paso i think i will try to visit the both stores Cat Cycler and The Bycicle Company. In case that i buy the Full Face in Crazy Cat Cycler is the Fly Racing Venom a good brand? or should i go for thr Giro.

(There is a video of the Fly FF looook http://www.motorcycle-superstore.com/Video.aspx?I=2209-Venom+Helmet&V=07_Fly_Venom_Helmet_.flv
looks nice =P)

hehehe sorry for theee last moment edits of the first post


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

FxFvD said:


> I'm going on a rock clibing trip and probably will be camping at Hueco Tanks a climbing place very near to El Paso i think i will try to visit the both stores Cat Cycler and The Bycicle Company. In case that i buy the Full Face in Crazy Cat Cycler is the Fly Racing Venom a good brand? or should i go for thr Giro.
> 
> (There is a video of the Fly FF looook http://www.motorcycle-superstore.com/Video.aspx?I=2209-Venom+Helmet&V=07_Fly_Venom_Helmet_.flv
> looks nice =P)
> ...


Let's wait for Tacu and 545 to chime in... I don't know about FF helmets. I'd say Giro... but Fly has a strong MX background too. They make nice, cheap stuff.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Giro Remedy and Fox Launch.

Fly is very heavy and hot for the kind of riding you are planning. 

I would also consider to sell the frame near the future and buy a newer and appropriate frame for the kind of riding you are planning to do. Or alternatively sell the bike soon an buy something better.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

This is no good for DH.. but it is better than not having anything:









On the other side, this hardtail is sick:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Giro Remedy and Fox Launch.
> 
> Fly is very heavy and hot for the kind of riding you are planning.
> 
> I would also consider to sell the frame near the future and buy a newer and appropriate frame for the kind of riding you are planning to do. Or alternatively sell the bike soon an buy something better.


Yeah, get the Duncon or at the very least a GT Chucker. Yeah, the Chucker is heavy and needs the fork upgraded right away but it'll take up to the abuse.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Its not that heavy really, pretty good deal if you buy a complete bike. Add a Rockshox Domain 318 U-Turn lowered to 130-140mm of travel and it's pretty spot on, then change frame and transfer the pieces! ....or just add a 140mm Pike if you want to keep the frame.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Its not that heavy really, pretty good deal if you buy a complete bike. Add a Rockshox Domain 318 U-Turn lowered to 130-140mm of travel and it's pretty spot on, then change frame and transfer the pieces! ....or just add a 140mm Pike if you want to keep the frame.


Or buy the 20mm lowers of the Pike....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Huh? For what?


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

Just for the record, how much is the Duncon?  

It is a good bike the reflex 45 for All Mountain, keep in mind that i do not descend as 545 and tacu  and that I do not need a specific Downhill bike although, it may be a 3 year or 2 year project when my downhill skills are improved, and the bycicle will need to handle much more abuse.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Huh? For what?


Duh... You said Domain... I thought "Tora"... My bad. Lapsus mensus...

DVD... You don't really need the FF if you're not doing DH. Save some money and get a lighter helmet.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Reflex has a XC geometry, and using a 21 inch frame when you should be using a 17 inch is a big problem. I recommend a frame or complete bike which you will enjoy much more, be comfortable, climb and descend well as well as to build confidence and progress much faster than staying on a XC bike. Trust me.

I say you sell that Scott and and grab a GT Chucker and start on that.

That Duncon is around 4200 pesos.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Duh... You said Domain... I thought "Tora"... My bad. Lapsus mensus...
> 
> DVD... You don't really need the FF if you're not doing DH. Save some money and get a lighter helmet.


No problem, Stercus Accidit 

Second point QFT! If you plan to stay on a XC bike, then get a XC helmet.... XC using DH lid just looks fad.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Reflex has a XC geometry, and using a 21 inch frame when you should be using a 17 inch is a big problem. I recommend a frame or complete bike which you will enjoy much more, be comfortable, climb and descend well as well as to build confidence and progress much faster than staying on a XC bike. Trust me.
> 
> I say you sell that Scott and and grab a GT Chucker and start on that.
> 
> That Duncon is around 4200 pesos.


i used his bike and it was pretty comfortable, didnt seem too big. a very cheap improvement would be a shorter stem


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> i used his bike and it was pretty comfortable, didnt seem too big. a very cheap improvement would be a shorter stem


that will be definitively my next upgrade. and how about a bigger fork in order to make it more choppppeeeer would that work?

I'm not in the position of selling this bike right now, and in Ryders i don't think thy would change it. So i think i will f*** up for some while upgrading accessories and after some time upgrade tehh frame.

thanks for the feedback, it has really helped


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

You can easily sell it and get a GT. 

545, search the geometry.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

FxFvD said:


> that will be definitively my next upgrade. and how about a bigger fork in order to make it more choppppeeeer would that work?


Depends how big of a fork, I guess more than 120 or 130mm would void warranty and endanger the frame integrity (meaning ovalized or snapped headtube).

No point getting a 120mm fork if you are gonna upgrade the fork again.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> i used his bike and it was pretty comfortable, didnt seem too big. a very cheap improvement would be a shorter stem


Shorter stem is a good start, but it wont solve the position problem with such a big difference in frame size. Shorter stem and seat forward would be perfect if he had an 18 inch frame, not a 21.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Shorter stem is a good start, but it wont solve the position problem with such a big difference in frame size. Shorter stem and seat forward would be perfect if he had an 18 inch frame, not a 21.


Yeah... Remember that bigger bikes are longer in wheelbase, standover, headtube and seat tube. This will limit him from dropping the saddle, Lord have mercy if he pulls a Warp and does a "Spread Eagle" or a "Suicide No-Baller" and it will be a trailer truck around switchbacks for him.

Furthermore... Put a long fork (think AM1) and you'll need an inverted stem to keep the bars at proper height and will make it SLOOOOOOOOOOOW as hell...

545.. you could ride an unicycle down a hill and still be fast... Your opinion doesn't count. :nono:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Yeah... Remember that bigger bikes are longer in wheelbase, standover, headtube and seat tube. This will limit him from dropping the saddle, Lord have mercy if he pulls a Warp and does a "Spread Eagle" or a "Suicide No-Baller" and it will be a trailer truck around switchbacks for him.
> 
> Furthermore... Put a long fork (think AM1) and you'll need an inverted stem to keep the bars at proper height and will make it SLOOOOOOOOOOOW as hell...
> 
> 545.. you could ride an unicycle down a hill and still be fast... Your opinion doesn't count. :nono:


Suicide No-Baller HAHAHA! I almost choked with my sandwich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Suicide No-Baller HAHAHA! I almost choked with my sandwich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:lol:

Was it you or 545 who was behind me the day I pulled one at Ajusco??
Man, they just went up at the sole thought of it...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

It was me, and I believe Tigerdog was around too. That stem almost took (what's left of) your manhood away!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> It was me, and I believe Tigerdog was around too. That stem almost took (what's left of) your manhood away!


Thanks god my kid was already born!!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

i know that it is big, but you cant say it is TOO big with just looking at numbers. I dont know, maybe im not that picky about that stuff


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> i know that it is big, but you cant say it is TOO big with just looking at numbers. I dont know, maybe im not that picky about that stuff


Of course you can, seat tube length and effective top tube measurements are enough to see if a bike is too small or too big, that is how most people get an idea if a frame is adequate for them or not, after all that is why it's called geometry. 

Sorry lad.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> i know that it is big, but you cant say it is TOO big with just looking at numbers. I dont know, maybe im not that picky about that stuff


Again, *you* could ride an unicycle down a slope and still be pretty fast...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Everyone can Warp, just not you.

BTW, unicycles are ghey.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

I saw an AmStaff at Bicimaniacos when I ordered my Vagrant. Nice frame, but I think it was very similar to the Komodo I have now, which I'd be selling as soon as my Vagrant Arrives.

And of course, let me suggest you a Transition Vagrant. However, around $5800 at Bicimaniacos, and you have to wait from 2 weeks to 1 month.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Shorter stem is a good start, but it wont solve the position problem with such a big difference in frame size. Shorter stem and seat forward would be perfect if he had an 18 inch frame, not a 21.


In my experience, while is still a solution if you don't do technical stuff. I really don't like it. I think it's better to have a bike that fits you and that you can ride with a seat in the right position, a little back so you can maneuver the bike better for techie stuff.

That's why I'm changing my frame mainly. If I throw my body back to gain better control, my arms have to be more extended and my back hurts after a while. And this is with a 30mm short stem.


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Of course you can, seat tube length and effective top tube measurements are enough to see if a bike is too small or too big, that is how most people get an idea if a frame is adequate for them or not, after all that is why it's called geometry.
> 
> Sorry lad.


don't tell me that when u got a bicycle infront of you insted on getting on and feeling how big it feels you look and measure all teh specs


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

FxFvD said:


> don't tell me that when u got a bicycle infront of you insted on getting on and feeling how big it feels you look and measure all teh specs


How tall are you??

I'm 1.75m and with a 32" inseam (actually a hair more 'cos I have no nuts).... I ride a bike with a top tube of 23.25" and a seat tube of 19.25". My stem sits now at 75mm and feels like a glove.

That's as big as I would go. Make it 23.5" and we'll be talking a 50mm stem tops.

I could ride Scott's Medium or Large sizes... More like Medium, but Large could be done... But at 24.3" that the XL (21") sits, there is no way.

Let's put it this way... tigerdog is a guy well over 6', he was on a XL. Rzoz is a hair under 6' and he's on a Medium Titus just like me.

There is no way a XL bike (or anything over 23.5" of effective top tube) will fit fine for you unless you're around 6' tall.

Eat your pride, accept your mistake and get something that fits.

What a pity, because you'd have to sell that frame for cheap as there are not many people in Mexico riding XL's... not much people THAT tall.

Again... 545 is a fast guy, he'd do fine on any goddamn bike. Not that he doesn't know what he's talking about, but he depends much less on equipment (he was hucking the crap out of that Rincon way before getting his big bike). If you ride as fine as he does... then you could get away with it.

Actually... sell your frame. Bribe 545 to sell you his Rincon and save for a heavier duty one or keep the Rincon.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

FxFvD said:


> ..
> It is a good bike the reflex 45 for All Mountain, keep in mind that i do not descend as 545 and tacu  ....


Well, maybe you don´t even need a Remedy, and certainly not a Fly. Have you considered a Xen as a helmet. That might be more apropiate.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Gauss said:


> And of course, let me suggest you a Transition Vagrant. However, around $5800 at Bicimaniacos, and you have to wait from 2 weeks to 1 month.


Thanks for the info, I am looking at that one. Although the difference in price against the Amstaff could be a deterrant.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Thanks for the info, I am looking at that one. Although the difference in price against the Amstaff could be a deterrant.


Yup... that's quite a difference...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

"Eat your pride, accept your mistake and get something that fits."

Took the words out of my mouth.


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

:skep: 

















OWNED u mean?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

More or less.


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

:madman: 
So if i buy a new bike/frame what would be the ultimate geometry specifications?

I'm a tad smaller than 545 what would be the ideal frame size?

I might sell it and with the money recovered (hopefully 100%) I might add some more money to get something nice.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

All mountain geometry for your size, lets see:

Top tube: 21-22 inch top tube

Seat tube: 15 inch, you can also deal with 16.5 and even 17 inches if you like to pedal a lot and climb. I would go below 16.5 though.

Headangle: 68 degrees with a 150mm fork is nice for Ajusco riding, I personally like 67 degrees.

Seat Angle: 71+ degrees or so is fine.


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

and for a more focused DH bike?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

For information purposes:

Top tube length will allow proper positioning of the body and weight distribution between hands and back, so a proper top tube length will provide comfort and ideal distance between seat and handlebars.

Seat tube size: This determines the size of the frame, the lower the seat tube size, the lower the other main triangle tubing will be, and principally stand over height will be ideal for your size.

Headangle: Steeper headangles (69,70,71) will make the bike very maneuverable in the slow and sketchy parts, but will make it feel very nervous on the fast stuff and mainly on the steeper terrain. Slacker HA will be the opposite.

Seat Angle: Proper seat angle (69+) will allow you to get proper crank to seat position and pedaling comfort.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Would be better if you try a bike first, but not at a store, ride it up and down. I think some people at your size could dislike a 21" top tube, maybe too small. A 22" tt could be spot on.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

For a downhill bike:

Top tube length: 21-21.5 inches.

Seat Angle: 67 degrees

Head Tube angle: 66-65 degrees.

Seat tube: 15 inch.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

FxFvD said:


> and for a more focused DH bike?


 21.5" still 22". Depends on people. Even 22.5" tt on some cases. Try a bike!


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

ok thanks for the advice:thumbsup: 

Hopefully by selling the bike i can obtain the same price when it was bought and buy something better


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Gauss said:


> 21.5" still 22". Depends on people. Even 22.5" tt on some cases. Try a bike!


He is my size, and I am getting a 15.5 with a 22 inch ETT, which is pretty spot on for me because I am used to 22+ ETT, but almost all downhill frames tend to be smaller so they are flickable and maneuverable.


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Warp said:


> Avoid buying something that needs sizing if you don't know how the brand/size fits you.


Oh boy if somebody would have told me that i would`t have ended up with a pair of specialized shoes that are too small for me.

Good advice


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

created a thread


----------

